# MF8 4x4



## The Puzzler (Sep 3, 2010)

Here it is It says Mf8 and Dayan 4x4. Is it just a Dayan 4x4?


----------



## will6680 (Sep 3, 2010)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU! I just got an Eastsheen 4x4!!


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 3, 2010)

will6680 said:


> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU! I just got an Eastsheen 4x4!!


That sucks. Eastsheen isn't that bad.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 3, 2010)

it's mf8+dayan, it's an co-operated project.

and this thread shouldn't be here.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> it's mf8+dayan, it's an co-operated project.
> 
> and this thread shouldn't be here.


Sorry i thought only Dayan made it.


----------



## theace (Sep 3, 2010)

Will it be on lightake?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think ads are allowed in this forum....am i wrong?

PS: I also found that there are also quite a few ads made by wit eden and some others that is completely irrevalent to the thread..I thought you need to get approved before you can post ads here no?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, a producer shouldn't provide information about its own product in a thread about its own product, that's just outrageous.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 4, 2010)

Your witty comments lately have been pleasing, Stefan.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yeah, a producer shouldn't provide information about its own product in a thread about its own product, that's just outrageous.



that's not really what i meant. I also saw quite a couple posts made by other "producers" in several thread that is repeating the same thing about their products over and over again. I thought advertising is against the rule here?


----------



## clarubik (Sep 5, 2010)

I might just get a Maru 4x4 instead of waiting because I have smallish hands and the Dayan is supposed to be big


----------



## Stefan (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmm, mf8's post did get deleted. By mf8 or a mod?


----------

